# BICEPS TWO TIMES A WEEK?



## GymRat89

Hi

Im On Testosterone (steroids)

and I was wondering, if it is possible for me to work my biceps 2 times a week, since steroids helps muscle grow faster?

thank you


----------



## Dandy-uk

ur on steroids but u dont know how u can work with them ???

not been funny mate but imo when deciding to take steroids u shud be clued up to **** on wot u can do


----------



## gym rat

imo yes you can, since your on cycle your recovery will be quicker, why not just train them every 5 days


----------



## GymRat89

nah (Dandy-uk) mate, i know exactly what im doing, i got my routine, rest, supplements, food intake, spot on, im jus tryna work my biceps more n more, wanna see rapid increase within weeks, and thankz gym rat, i enjoy working my biceps more than any other body part, thats why i dont want to train them every 5 days, but every 3 days 

thankz


----------



## Need-valid-info

the harder you train them each session the more recovery time in between sessions before training them again, naturally you can train them 3 times a week 3 main sets per session but tht applies to any bodypart if you partake in a full body workout 3 times a week. As regards to training them whilst on gear iwould expect your recovery to increase deffo but i dunno how fast you recover whilst on gear???


----------



## Dandy-uk

fair does mate im wrong lol i just go on wot i hear im not expert so i retract my comments


----------



## miles2345

GymRat89 said:


> nah (Dandy-uk) mate, i know exactly what im doing, *i got my routine, rest, supplements, food intake, **SPOT ON**,* im jus tryna work my biceps more n more, wanna see rapid increase within weeks, and thankz gym rat, i enjoy working my biceps more than any other body part, thats why i dont want to train them every 5 days, but every 3 days
> 
> thankz


OH DEAR!!

if you think that you need to train biceps loads, then your routine is unlikely to be spot on. Lets see your diet too as i'm sceptical as to whether that is spot on, in fact i sincerely doubt it, i know i havent got mine spot on yet.

Theres a lot of useful advise to draw from on this board but this sort of comment wont get you much help, and with the question you are asking and your reasons for wanting to do it, i really doubt you aree ready for AAS at all


----------



## gym rat

if you want bug arms, its triceps you should be concentrating on, there 2/3's the size of your bi's


----------



## YoungGun

You want to see results quick????

Mate, you really work biceps twice per week as it is, if you train your back hard.

No need imo, fcuk biceps, get huge legs.


----------



## stavmangr

You end up overtraining them mate,and you will get nothing at the end only sore and flat looking bis.

Bis is one of the smallest muscle groups so they get easily overtrained and they need a lot of time to recover because you use them in a lot of other exercises not only when you specific train them,thats a mistake that a lot of people do and they wonder why they dont grow,also they need a perfect execution of the exercises and a good squize at the top and full stop at the bottom.

IMO train them once a week and change the workout and the reps every other week like:

SAMPLE

WEEK 1

1.bar biceps curl 3x8 change the grip in every set-normal width-wide-close to train all heads

2.incline db curls 3x10

3.consetration curls 3x10

WEEK 2

1.alternate db curls 3x12

2.preacher curl 3x12

3.zotman curl or hammer curl 3x12

:cool2:


----------



## fxleisure

gym rat said:


> if you want bug arms, its triceps you should be concentrating on, there 2/3's the size of your bi's


Gym rat

Im sure you meant 2/3's of your overall arm and not 2/3's of your bi's?


----------



## musclefox

I agree with miles2345, lets see your routine and diet.

I train my biceps every other week.


----------



## gym rat

fxleisure said:


> Gym rat
> 
> Im sure you meant 2/3's of your overall arm and not 2/3's of your bi's?


yip, thats what i meant matey


----------



## wardster27

thanks for clearing up that testosterone is steroids


----------



## GymRat89

Well heres my diet mate

Breakfast = two toasts 4 full eggs

Lunch = Cheese and onion sandwich from tescos, Applied nutrition- critical mass (over all 2000 calories for lunch)

Pre-workout= big Plate of pasta, and random food, incuding jaffa cakes( yes unhealthy but each contains 45 calories, so i eat 10) =)

After workout= Critical mass (1450 calories)

Dinner= Tortiaz, potatos, chicken breast, (about 1500+ calories)

and my workout routine is as follows

Monday - Chest and Triceps

Tuesday- Back and Bicep

Wednesday- Shoulder and Traps

Thursday (injection day, and alot of pressups  =)

Friday- Legs

Saturday- Some Extra bench Press, Because i love it, and some hitting the bags 

Sunday, Rest Day

everday go for 1500 press ups

100 X 15

Well thats a tip i heard from "Nelly" u know tht buffed up rapper


----------



## kriss

wardster27 said:


> thanks for clearing up that testosterone is steroids


i LOL'd:thumb:


----------



## DNC

Do you wear a plaster like him??


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

:ban:


----------



## Robbie

GymRat89 said:


> Well heres my diet mate
> 
> Breakfast = two toasts 4 full eggs
> 
> Lunch = Cheese and onion sandwich from tescos, Applied nutrition- critical mass (over all 2000 calories for lunch)
> 
> Pre-workout= big Plate of pasta, and random food, incuding jaffa cakes( yes unhealthy but each contains 45 calories, so i eat 10) =)
> 
> After workout= Critical mass (1450 calories)
> 
> Dinner= Tortiaz, potatos, chicken breast, (about 1500+ calories)
> 
> and my workout routine is as follows
> 
> Monday - Chest and Triceps
> 
> Tuesday- Back and Bicep
> 
> Wednesday- Shoulder and Traps
> 
> Thursday (injection day, and alot of pressups  =)
> 
> Friday- Legs
> 
> Saturday- Some Extra bench Press, Because i love it, and some hitting the bags
> 
> Sunday, Rest Day
> 
> everday go for 1500 press ups
> 
> 100 X 15
> 
> Well thats a tip i heard from "Nelly" u know tht buffed up rapper


This is a joke isn't it?


----------



## kriss

DNC said:


> Do you wear a plaster like him??


 :lol: :lol: awsome mate

great post!!


----------



## GymRat89

Incredibl3Bulk << Why ban me? Cos im being honest?

And DNC < lol no i dont wear a plaster like him, he dont even wear it anymore


----------



## GymRat89

kriss< mate are you just hear to annoy me or what?


----------



## kriss

is it working?

im just laughing at your nelly comment! if he said walking around like a crab for 2 hours gives u the best ab's would do it?


----------



## Need-valid-info

eat jaffa cakes after training as they are probably full of simple carbs,sugars etc..., sort out breakfast also i would have more protein but i dunno how much u weigh etc.. i would deffo up the carbs at breakfast maybe some fruit/granary toast or porridge/fruit like a banana. get more vegetables in your diet eat for health as well as your trainining drink plenty of water


----------



## T.F.

You want to look like this:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

tbh mate i think you should spend less time worrying about "buffed up" rappers and read about what your playing round with! also im guessing from your username that you are only 19-20 years old so i think most people on here will say your proberly too young for testosterone (steroids). best of luck though.....


----------



## Nemises

Your diet isnt great!!

you only have 2 meals with protien. and you dont eat after dinner?

What wieght are you?


----------



## Need-valid-info

nelly has buffed up since then jabbin like fuk now probably


----------



## GymRat89

yeah IncredibleBulk I Agree

and no T.F

i wanna look like this

http://photobucket.com/images/nelly" target="_blank">







" border="0" alt="Nelly Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>


----------



## brickhoused

Need-valid-info said:


> nelly has buffed up since then jabbin like fuk now probably


This thread is just full of plonkers:laugh::laugh:


----------



## T.F.

Need-valid-info said:


> nelly has buffed up since then jabbin like fuk now probably


WTF is going on with his upper lip? Didn't know he'd buffed up, the world of hip hop and their bodies isn't really my strong point.


----------



## leeston

T.F. said:


> You want to look like this:


is that a milk moustach?


----------



## Robbie

Gear is not the answer...

What do you weigh? Post up your routine, get some pictures of yourself up that aren't your biceps...


----------



## leeston

brill. he will get big pull women and then have no sex drive. Gotta laff!


----------



## Need-valid-info

lol plonkers sumones been watchin only fools and horses wayyy, ll cool j, mary j blige, timbaland, 50 cent, all on gear i bet ja rule, dre, nelly and plenty more are takin stuff dnt matta though just a thought. naturally u could attain what nellys got it probably all recreational drug usage in tha first place strips the fat right off him


----------



## Nemises

What have you got for pct?


----------



## alan87

i think this is a prime example of someone wanting to look "buff" but wanting the short answer....the only short answer i can give is...there is no short answer. building muscle takes time and lots and lots of effort and will power...and a better diet than that!!!!


----------



## T_Woody

You're diet is terrible im sorry but its bad and you seem to be content on getting tons of calories, which is great, but you say you eat 10 jaffa's to get 450 calories? Do you seriously think this will help you on you're quest for "massive pulling power biceps"? Also what gear exactly are you on and how much doseage etc...? What is you're PCT plan?


----------



## pea head

Troll...


----------



## YoungGun

Mate, in all seriousness, your diet is extremely bad. You don't really even know the basics of nutrition or training and your on gear.

Besides this, you need more meals and better food in your diet, alot more protein, good carbs and good fats.

Need valid info, sorry mate but telling him to eat jaffa cakes after training daily is bad advice, they should not be in his diet at all unless a treat.

If you struggle with weight gain mate, a couple of times per week add a slice of pizza with your meals to help, or something similar.

Until diet and training are good your gains will be minimal mate.


----------



## alan87

YoungGun said:


> Mate, in all seriousness, your diet is extremely bad. You don't really even know the basics of nutrition or training and your on gear.
> 
> Besides this, you need more meals and better food in your diet, alot more protein, good carbs and good fats.
> 
> Need valid info, sorry mate but telling him to eat jaffa cakes after training daily is bad advice, they should not be in his diet at all unless a treat.
> 
> If you struggle with weight gain mate, a couple of times per week add a slice of pizza with your meals to help, or something similar.
> 
> Until diet and training are good your gains will be minimal mate.


definitely agree.... :beer:


----------



## young-pup

your muscles will grow when you rest so an extra training day wont make much difference just make the 1 day more intense. ditch the calorie shakes there full of sugar. throw the test in the jaffa cake box put the box in the calorie shake tub and chuck it in the bin.get your diet and training SPOT ON and you will grow mate!


----------



## Need-valid-info

why are jaffa cakes bad after training wtf u on about hes obv a hardgainer and what difference will it make eatin them after training to get tht all important insulin spike.. will he get fat no and do you get your sugar after training YOUNG GUN and ALAN87????


----------



## alan87

lol, i wasnt agreeing with jaffas...just the advice in general... im sure though there could be better things to take after training which hold alot of vital nutrients...ie pro recover or a weight gain shake which hold sugars


----------



## YoungGun

Are you serious. Jaffa cakes are empty calories, is that what the body needs after training?

Malto with your PWO shake would be better, do you not agree?


----------



## GymRat89

nemises_gendo << i have Nolvadex, Chlomid and HCG for my PCT


----------



## Need-valid-info

ye alan like red grape juice or a recover shake or if all else fails just plain fukkkin sugar


----------



## GymRat89

YoungGun < yea mate good adice

but how come im gettin buffer eatin horrible foods? lol

its working, i dont really rely on my diet for growth

my training and sleep is the key

and im testosterone 10 week cycle

todays my 6th injection

and ive got bulked

ill have some picz up soon


----------



## alan87

well gymrat89 i wish you luck anyway whatever you do, hope you get the results your after....


----------



## Heineken

You don't rely on food for growth? What planet are you on exactly?

Your diet is sh*t, and you sound clueless in all honesty.

Your gains will slow, stop, and then you'll lose them when you come off da roids innit, because your diet is poor. Good luck though chap


----------



## Need-valid-info

YoungGun said:


> Are you serious. Jaffa cakes are empty calories, is that what the body needs after training?
> 
> Malto with your PWO shake would be better, do you not agree?


lol empty calories wtf do uthink sugar is


----------



## YoungGun

Gym Rat, heinkien just said what i was about to put.

Your diet is key to growth mate, it may not seem it now but TESTOSTERONE is making up for other things.

When you come off the gear, and your diet is poor, you won't like the result.

People struggle enough keeping gains with a good diet, let alone bad.

At the end of the day mate we can only offer advice, it's upto you if you wanna take it or not.


----------



## YoungGun

Need-valid-info said:


> lol empty calories wtf do uthink sugar is


 TBH mate, it seems you have a very weak argument to compliment your very weak knowledge. Good day kind sir.


----------



## Need-valid-info

weak..... like you lifts?


----------



## T_Woody

Need-valid-info said:


> lol empty calories wtf do uthink sugar is


What planet are you on?


----------



## Need-valid-info

sorry t woody, if ihave made a mistake tell me where i have gone wrong?


----------



## T_Woody

Do you think that jaffa cakes are the best post workout option? Try eating a bannana with some kind of protein source, i feel this would benefit you more then 10 jaffa cakes.


----------



## lumpy

April fools is over guys give it up! your better of jabbin the jaffers with TESTOSTERONE then eating them for all the good its going to do ya

just my 10p.


----------



## Need-valid-info

obv u need ur protein but it was just a thought. whey protein and simple carbs after training is basically what i'm gettin at. as in jaffa cakes for instant carbs


----------



## T.F.

Need valid info, you're going to attract attention away from the OP if you keep spouting rubbish mate lol.


----------



## Need-valid-info

lol im glad u find it funny it was advice and if it was wrong im sure one of u goons will correct me with your superb stats and educated guessing, lol im just messin.


----------



## BabyYoYo

For goodness sake guys!!!

Basically what everyone is trying to say GymRat89 - is that your diet is not what it could be. For optimal results you need to clean bulk. And eating Jaffa Cakes (regardless of their calorie content) is not going to aid a clean bulk. What you're doing now may work in the short term, but in the long term you will start to gain fat. Ideally you should be eating Low GI carbs such as Oats/Brown Rice/ Sweet potato and be aiming to consume at least 1.5g of protein per lb of bodyweight. Good fats are also of a huge importance - sources of these include oily fish/eggs/oils etc... PWO: The norm is something like a fast acting whey such as an isolate and a high GI carb source, such as vitargo, maltodextrin or banana........something to be thinking about anyway!

Without being derogatory, it doesn't sound that you are ready for AAS use. Why not try a proper clean bulk - dropping the gear and seeing where that gets you first. It is encouraging though that you have PCT sorted. But in any case, AAS should be something you look into much further down the line.

With regard to the post in hand - training biceps twice a week IMO is overkill, it is a very small muscle in comparison, and as the guys have said, if you want bigger arms, focus on the tricep more. BUT - look at the overall picture.... What is the point in having big biceps and a tiny back or legs.. focus on these and you will look better overall.

I hope you don't take this the wrong way, and the fact it is from a female. We're all here to learn - including many of the people who have posted and me!!!


----------



## scottacho

how can u look like nelly if your white???

all jokes aside mate u are the definition of a bellend your the type of person that makes all these brainless people run around saying steroids are bad this statement alone

"but how come im gettin buffer eatin horrible foods? lol

its working, i dont really rely on my diet for growth

my training and sleep is the key"

proves u know nothing about training and give all us young people that train problems get a grip mate


----------



## YoungGun

Need-valid-info said:


> weak..... like you lifts?


 Yes mate.

However i was not looking for an argument with you, i was just voicing my opinion. Fact is there are better options, so i'll agree to disagree with you as our opinions will never be the same


----------



## miles2345

GymRat89 said:


> YoungGun < yea mate good adice
> 
> but how come im gettin buffer eatin horrible foods? lol
> 
> its working, i dont really rely on my diet for growth
> 
> *my training and sleep is the key*
> 
> and im testosterone 10 week cycle
> 
> todays my 6th injection
> 
> and ive got bulked
> 
> ill have some picz up soon


i was right then, no it isnt the key, diet is, period, no arguement it is black and white, your diet is not the worst but it is very poor, do some research rather than getting tips from a rapper would be my serious piece of advice.

How much gear you doing, what stack, etc?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

BabyYoYo said:


> For goodness sake guys!!!
> 
> Basically what everyone is trying to say GymRat89 - is that your diet is not what it could be. For optimal results you need to clean bulk. And eating Jaffa Cakes (regardless of their calorie content) is not going to aid a clean bulk. What you're doing now may work in the short term, but in the long term you will start to gain fat. Ideally you should be eating Low GI carbs such as Oats/Brown Rice/ Sweet potato and be aiming to consume at least 1.5g of protein per lb of bodyweight. Good fats are also of a huge importance - sources of these include oily fish/eggs/oils etc... PWO: The norm is something like a fast acting whey such as an isolate and a high GI carb source, such as vitargo, maltodextrin or banana........something to be thinking about anyway!
> 
> Without being derogatory, it doesn't sound that you are ready for AAS use. Why not try a proper clean bulk - dropping the gear and seeing where that gets you first. It is encouraging though that you have PCT sorted. But in any case, AAS should be something you look into much further down the line.
> 
> With regard to the post in hand - training biceps twice a week IMO is overkill, it is a very small muscle in comparison, and as the guys have said, if you want bigger arms, focus on the tricep more. BUT - look at the overall picture.... What is the point in having big biceps and a tiny back or legs.. focus on these and you will look better overall.
> 
> I hope you don't take this the wrong way, and the fact it is from a female. We're all here to learn - including many of the people who have posted and me!!!


Fantastic post babe!! Gymrat read this post and take in EVERY word of it, this is some brilliant advice and if you follow it then you'll grow plenty without AAS. You've got plenty of growth ahead of you without steroid use and plus at your age (I'm guessing your 19/20) your test levels are high anyway. Eat plenty of clean cals and cut the sh1t from your diet.


----------



## musclefox

To be honest mate your diet is poor, your eating a lot of empty calories, your training also sucks and as you have been training 4 years you should have sorted this lot by now especially if your taking gear,

Get a grip, this is a seroius sport and takes a lot of hard work, dedication, consistency amoungst other stuff, not just gear, jaffa cakes and training *chest 7 times *a week


----------



## EDG301

scottacho said:


> how can u look like nelly if your white???
> 
> all jokes aside mate u are the definition of a bellend ...


I think i just p!ssed myself with laughter :laugh: :lol:


----------



## T_Woody

lumpy said:


> April fools is over guys give it up! your better of jabbin the jaffers with TESTOSTERONE then eating them for all the good its going to do ya
> 
> just my 10p.


Either that or injecting yourself with jaffa cakes.


----------



## Need-valid-info

unsubscribe tata m8s


----------



## GymRat89

lol alright i get what you all mean

i do eat potatoes and fruits ect, i eat oats too ocasionally

anyway heres a pic of me on the second week of cycle (4 weeks ago), ive gone wider since

http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj112/hitman220/?action=view&current=DSC_00460-1-1.jpg" target="_blank">







" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking gangsta mate keep it up:whistling:


----------



## Heineken

What is that thing on your face actually for brah? Is it not a bit annoying having to take it off to eat? Oh my bad it must be a bib, sorry!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

PMSL! braaapp!


----------



## GymRat89

lol thankz makaveli, i took tht pic 4 laugh 

and Heinkeken HaHa very funny mate


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

HA HA HA i like this thread it just gets better and better!

BUMP


----------



## GymRat89

i kno, right Ha


----------



## BabyYoYo

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> HA HA HA i like this thread it just gets better and better!
> 
> BUMP


In all fairness it's getting a little boring now - only mildly cheered up by the gangsta picture.... :confused1:

The OP isn't going to get any serious comments now anyway.... I think everyone has given up.

Over and out!


----------



## T_Woody

Why did u decide to take steroids at such a young age? (not a dig at you, just a question)


----------



## GymRat89

BabyYoYo, yeah i know, this thread is over, but damn it got loads of viewers 

and T_Woody- when i was your age, i was muscular for my age, 2 years on, i wanted to take it to the next level, im 20 in october, so i wouldnt really call myself young..

at your age, i was like..ima MACHINE, i dont need Juice!

but mate, when you want your muscles to explode, aint nothin better than Good Old JUICE,

dont think im advising you to take it or anything mate!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

GymRat89 said:


> BabyYoYo, yeah i know, this thread is over, *but damn it got loads of viewers *
> 
> and T_Woody- when i was your age, i was muscular for my age, 2 years on, i wanted to take it to the next level, im 20 in october, so i wouldnt really call myself young..
> 
> at your age, i was like..ima MACHINE, i dont need Juice!
> 
> but mate, when you want your muscles to explode, aint nothin better than Good Old JUICE,
> 
> dont think im advising you to take it or anything mate!!


Views - 794


----------



## Fatboy80

I think a village is missing its idiot somewhere! :laugh:


----------



## pea head

GymRat89 said:


> BabyYoYo, yeah i know, this thread is over, but damn it got loads of viewers
> 
> and T_Woody- when i was your age, i was muscular for my age, 2 years on, i wanted to take it to the next level, im 20 in october, *so i wouldnt really call myself young..*
> 
> *at your age, i was like..ima MACHINE, i dont need Juice!*
> 
> but mate, when you want your muscles to explode, aint nothin better than Good Old JUICE,
> 
> dont think im advising you to take it or anything mate!!


Mate,you are still sh1tting yellow.....get some good food in and forget all this i want to be massive overnight bollocks.

Train hard,eat hard...if not take up snooker or some sh1t.


----------



## GymRat89

lol i didnt know i was gonna get tht much mate


----------



## T_Woody

Fatboy80 said:


> I think a village is missing its idiot somewhere! :laugh:


Looking at your avatar i think that you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Fatboy80 said:


> I think a village is missing its idiot somewhere! :laugh:


+1


----------



## T.F.

F*ck me but you look like a right tube in that pic! :laugh:


----------



## GymRat89

Fatboy80 << looking at your pic and username, i guess your the only idiot around here Ha


----------



## GymRat89

T.F.

Tube?


----------



## GymRat89

pea head

yea, i train hard, and eat loads of protein, loads of calories mate

weight lifting is my thing, not snooker


----------



## nobody

Heinkeken said:


> What is that thing on your face actually for brah? Is it not a bit annoying having to take it off to eat? Oh my bad it must be a bib, sorry!


oo red bandanas have a following..just google

http://www.redbandanna.org/

http://www.gaycityusa.com/hankycodes.htm

:cowboy:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

nobody said:


> oo red bandanas have a following..just google
> 
> http://www.redbandanna.org/
> 
> http://www.gaycityusa.com/hankycodes.htm
> 
> :cowboy:


brilliant! SHAVER!!!


----------



## musclefox

Hey mate serious question now, why 1500 press ups every day??


----------



## hackskii

If you are doing back, then you are already hitting your biceps, no need to over train one of the smallest muscles in the body.

Like with most muscle, biceps are genetic, if you are not predisposed to have a nice peaky bicep, you wont get this from training.

Snythol perhaps or a non esterfied gear perhaps, but if you are working back with any type of intensity, you will hit biceps anyway, you can isolate them once a week if you really want to.

I know guys with monster biceps and do not train them directly.

I also know guys that totally prioritize biceps, and train them frequently (3 times a week) and they dont get alot of deveolpment.


----------



## cellaratt

hackskii said:


> If you are doing back, then you are already hitting your biceps, no need to over train one of the smallest muscles in the body.
> 
> Like with most muscle, biceps are genetic, if you are not predisposed to have a nice peaky bicep, you wont get this from training.
> 
> Snythol perhaps or a non esterfied gear perhaps, but if you are working back with any type of intensity, you will hit biceps anyway, you can isolate them once a week if you really want to.
> 
> I know guys with monster biceps and do not train them directly.
> 
> I also know guys that totally prioritize biceps, and train them frequently (3 times a week) and they dont get alot of deveolpment.


How would you know if you were predisposed to have nice peaky biceps if you don't train them properly..? Keep in mind...I have read none of this thread...


----------



## hackskii

I have trained mine frequently, heavy, light, not at all, and there is nothing that I can do to change my weak biceps.

My genetic disposition has big calves, big triceps, but small biceps and forearms.

If you are lean and flex your bicep, some dudes that dont even train look like they have a baseball on their arm, the peak is what you are born with.

Some guys have big arms, some dont.


----------



## The Bam

wardster27 said:


> thanks for clearing up that testosterone is steroids


 :lol:

:lol:

:lol:

F Me you joker !

Yeah agree I would love to see your current routine

And Current diet, Ive found that what others may think is spot on others (people who have experience and knowledge) will think its Sh*t !

All the best mate


----------



## Tom1990

just beast them once a week if you like doing them so much... ur biceps grow whilst your resting! so make sure you get enough sleep aswel and an adequate amount of food!


----------



## cellaratt

I'm with you on this one kinda...I think you can acheive a equally impressive big bicep with poor genetics and good traing aswell as great genetics and poorly trained biceps...I think if you have a big arm it can be impressive and you might never train them and only relyon your back training to hit them...you could have acheive a more impressive big arm if you had trained them directly also...you can also have a small arm but be the skinny dude you mentioned and your arm can look better than the guy with the bigger arm...feck...now I'm beggining to confuse myself...I'm walking away with head held low...


----------



## Tom1990

i am also kinda confused how the diet is spot on mate with the cheese and onion sandwiches? you should try go for atleast and i mean ATLEAST 150g protein in every meal. doing all them press ups is kinda stupid your not giving your muscles adequate rest, so therefore they wont grow, and nelly probably doesnt have to do owt to get his body cos hes about 5foot tall and will have good genetics!


----------



## hackskii

One word will solve all.......................Synthol..........lol


----------



## GymRat89

lol i dont need synthol mate, my biceps are growin just fine

and yeah i will try to get more protein in my diet, i already get 56 grams of protein per protein shake

and from chicken breasts ect

but ight thankz guys

i will eat better

good luck to all you out there


----------



## The Bam

Ha its sick sh*t, who the hell whats the body to look like a blown up melon, idots kinda funny though


----------



## GymRat89

nobody << must be a homosexual, if all he does is look up what colours of bandanas mean HaHa

laugh at him

i wore a red bandana randomly, u perverted a hole Ha


----------



## GymRat89

and i do 1500 press ups a day, cos i can

i dont wanna waste this valuble juice power lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

GymRat89 said:


> and i do 1500 press ups a day, cos i can
> 
> i dont wanna waste this valuble juice power lol


Wtf, what and overtrain?


----------



## hackskii

Those pushups can potentially yield less results in size mate.

Snythol was a joke.........lol


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## GymRat89

fine, ill only do 500 press ups a day then


----------



## MaKaVeLi

GymRat89 said:


> fine, ill only do 500 press ups a day then


Or how about you ****ing listen to people who know what they're talking about for once and get yourself a decent diet and routine together and then maybe you can stop looking like an AIDS patient who lives on 500 calories a day without the help of steroids. I bet you didn't even listen to BabyYoYo's post at all.


----------



## Tom1990

just do it once a weekif ur so intent on doing it mate. every day u do it after the first day, stops your muscles from getting a chance to recover and grow bigger. your muscles dont develop or grow when your training, they develop when they have rest. this is why people dont do full body workouts every day of the week if u understand that better!


----------



## bundy09

well this thread just wasted 10mins of my life! numptie! oh well at least i was resting!


----------



## GymRat89

MaKaVeLi<< are you high? lol

i dont look like a f....in aids pacient, i dont live on 500 calories, i DO use juice

lol da hell u smokin man

i eat 4000 calories a day

my routine i posted on this thread

and im on the juice

Learn TO Read


----------



## GymRat89

sickchest90 < ight mate


----------



## spike1

ive only read the last page of this thread but 1500 push ups a day ?

PMSL

cant be serious

im going to read the whole thread:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spike1

this was very amusing, i have even handed out some reps cos i larfed so much haha.

gymrat please listen to these people and for ****s sake lose the bandana.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

GymRat89 said:


> MaKaVeLi<< are you high? lol
> 
> i dont look like a f....in aids pacient, i dont live on 500 calories, i DO use juice
> 
> lol da hell u smokin man
> 
> i eat 4000 calories a day
> 
> my routine i posted on this thread
> 
> and im on the juice
> 
> Learn TO Read


Oh man I give up, how ironic is that last part PMSL:lol:


----------



## wardster27

oh yeah im on the juice baby ****ing nice one.

do your 1500000 press ups a day and eat what you want im sure its gonna work a treat


----------



## The Bam

Lost cause !

Mate Have you posted your diet up ? Weight ratio Protein: Fats : Carbs ?

4000 cals, I don't tend to assume much but in this case Im going with my instinct and saying you defiantly don't get 4000 cals in unless your on a dirty bulk and your eating every 2 hours.

Mate sickchest is right if your so obsessed and intent on doing your press ups put them in on the end of your chest routine and just because you on juice doesnt mean you can recover in an hour or even 1 day give your body a chance.

all the best


----------



## GunnaGetBig

Classic thread. What a muppet. Can't wait for his cycle to finish and watch his gains fall off with his "spot on" diet.

Maybe we need to learn gangster talk to communicate with him. Then he might understand what people have actually told him and listen to their advice!


----------



## wardster27

yeah gangster rapper from yorkshire.

he will drive by yo white candy ass in a tractor


----------



## T.F.

:laugh:


----------



## N2GB

sickchest90 said:


> just beast them once a week if you like doing them so much... ur biceps grow whilst your resting! so make sure you get enough sleep aswel and an adequate amount of food!


 wonT have anytime to sleep to many push ups to do... :lol:


----------



## musclefox

Listen mate we have all given you good advice here but you seem a fckein IDIOT and havent got a clue about how the body works, 1500 press ups a day 500 a day   what the fck are you on mate?

Start taking advice or get off this site and take up snap or something:rolleyes:


----------



## musclefox

By GymRat89



> lol alright i get what you all mean
> 
> i do eat potatoes and fruits ect, i eat oats too ocasionally
> 
> anyway heres a pic of me on the second week of cycle (4 weeks ago), *ive gone wider since*


Fekc me must be all the press ups, dont get to wide mate, you wont fit through the doors:tongue:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Guys?

Are you not all bored yet?! :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

lol this thread is so dumb. gymrat whats the point?just give up now or change what your doing because its not working


----------



## BabyYoYo

BigDom86 said:


> lol this thread is so dumb. gymrat whats the point?just give up now or change what your doing because its not working


In all fairness to GR - he's not posted all that much,it's everyone else!!! :laugh:

He's not helping himself though.....


----------



## cellaratt

A couple of day's of getting flamed is enough, don't you think..? This is a prime example of why some ppl won't stay...This person is human like the rest of us and capble of putting his foot in his mouth but I haven't seen where he deserves some of these uninstigated responses...Not everybody is from the same walk of life as you so maybe we can cut him a little slack for the time being and let him get past this so he can be a active, positive member of our community instead of having to spend his time fighting multiple attacks...just think about it...


----------



## BabyYoYo

cellaratt said:


> A coupl of day's of getting flamed is enough, don't you think..? This is a prime example of why some ppl won't stay...This person is human like the rest of us and capble of putting his foot in his mouth but I haven't seen where he deserves some of these uninstigated responses...Not everybody is from the same walk of life as you so maybe we can cut him a little slack for the time being and let him get past this so he can be a active, positive member of our community instead of having to spend his time fighting multiple attacks...just think about it...


Here here Cellaratt

You are a good man :thumb:

x


----------



## cellaratt

BabyYoYo said:


> Here here Cellaratt
> 
> You are a good man :thumb:
> 
> x


I have my moments...I think he needed some of that but it's time to move on... :beer: ...I would guess that 99% of the UKM population has made bad choice of words before and probably made a t!t of themselves at one point our another, it's just to easy to join in on the fun...


----------



## T_Woody

Cellarat for president


----------



## jw007

cellaratt said:


> A couple of day's of getting flamed is enough, don't you think..? This is a prime example of why some ppl won't stay...This person is human like the rest of us and capble of putting his foot in his mouth but I haven't seen where he deserves some of these uninstigated responses...Not everybody is from the same walk of life as you so maybe we can cut him a little slack for the time being and let him get past this so he can be a active, positive member of our community instead of having to spend his time fighting multiple attacks...just think about it...


I agree mate

Half the people posting flames have no fckin clue themselves, I have not intervened or posted as i was waiting to see how this would pan out and when flaming would stop

FYI his diet is not that bad considering his frame, guy actually eats more solid food than me, so flame my sorry ar5e...

And some of your comments TBH are complet sh1te and is nothing like what goes on in the real world..

If you know so much how come half of you look so sh1t and have made zero progress over last few months eh?????


----------



## cellaratt

T_Woody said:


> Cellarat for president


Not until I turn 35, which is in a coulpe of months... :whistling: ...I would in all honesty run for President if I thought I had a chance but unfortunately I'm neither rich or good looking...I wouldn't want to put my family through that...and if you don't like us now, you really wouldn't like us then...But thanks for the vote of confidence none the less...


----------



## jw007

dutch_scott said:


> flame away, im in the perfect mood... :thumbup1:


Already know about your progress PMSL

Suprised to see you up so early LMFAO:lol: :lol:


----------



## uknumbr14

I dont think hes been flamed massively, some comments were not called for, when you ask for advice and then ignore it then its pointless asking.

Ill stick my neck out here and say theres a huge amount of ass licking on the board unfortunately, Lots of comments go ignored/not taken serious etc, if someone seems uneducated or have no pic of themselves being massive etc, many people will simply respond because its one of the top reps who have posted it etc and some people will retract their comments like on this thread simply because you have commented on it,

Now i like your posts, their amusing and your knoweldge of steroids after your thousands of posts is obvious, but im sure if you came on here brand new, no photo etc and talked about your use/diet then you would get flamed, but this place has status etc and you are up there and thats why you wouldnt get flamed for comments, Like i said since taking this account over from my brother this is what i see. Like i said i always enjoy your posts but thats my insight into why you do not get flamed!!


----------



## jw007

uknumbr14 said:


> I dont think hes been flamed massively, some comments were not called for, when you ask for advice and then ignore it then its pointless asking.
> 
> Ill stick my neck out here and say theres a huge amount of ass licking on the board unfortunately, Lots of comments go ignored/not taken serious etc, if someone seems uneducated or have no pic of themselves being massive etc, many people will simply respond because its one of the top reps who have posted it etc and some people will retract their comments like on this thread simply because you have commented on it,
> 
> Now i like your posts, their amusing and your knoweldge of steroids after your thousands of posts is obvious, but im sure if you came on here brand new, no photo etc and talked about your use/diet then you would get flamed, but this place has status etc and you are up there and thats why you wouldnt get flamed for comments, Like i said since taking this account over from my brother this is what i see. Like i said i always enjoy your posts but thats my insight into why you do not get flamed!!


Totally agree with what you say mate (especially about my posts being amusing)

You are correct, but what annoys me is no body, especially rec trainers who just want to get big biceps for clubs and pulling women (and so what??? good as goal as any IMO)

But because they not dedicated bodybuilder and they dont count macros and have a few beers and live like a fckin monk then they get slated..

people need to be less black and white and more understanding, the guys is on gear, big deal, at least he has posted asking for advice, there are thousands around that just shoot, do a few barbell curl and go home, quite frankly I dont think they doing anything wrong its up to them, same way if guy wants to take aas and step on stage covered in marmite in a pair of y fronts ( have done so i can comment)

Im living proof you can obtain a decent level in BB\PL and strong man and not have to live liek a monk, so if by me posting they stop flaming poor guy then GOOD

You never see me flaming any newbie or calling them an idiot as everyone has to start somewhere.

I do flame know alls who clearly know fck all tho

If I posted on a brain surgery board I would prob get called an idiot


----------



## kriss

lol this topic still going on a didnt think it would make it past page 3

what a lost cause u realy are gymrat these people are giving u the best advice and your still intend on saying ur diet and sleep ect are working if your tranning diet ect are so great why ask for advice then question every1 who gives you it mate?

if i was you i would start again by asking some1 on here to fix out your diet and tranning plan mate these guys do it everyday and hand out the best advice to help people who want learn and get bigger the best way

just my 2bob bit there. Kriss:cool2:


----------



## musclefox

By jw007



> You never see me flaming any newbie or calling them an idiot as everyone has to start somewhere.


Umm hes taking GEAR and doing press ups everyday which in my eyes and others hes training his chest and tricep muscles, so what would you call him then:rolleyes:


----------



## uknumbr14

jw007 said:


> Totally agree with what you say mate (especially about my posts being amusing)
> 
> You are correct, but what annoys me is no body, especially rec trainers who just want to get big biceps for clubs and pulling women (and so what??? good as goal as any IMO)
> 
> But because they not dedicated bodybuilder and they dont count macros and have a few beers and live like a fckin monk then they get slated..
> 
> people need to be less black and white and more understanding, the guys is on gear, big deal, at least he has posted asking for advice, there are thousands around that just shoot, do a few barbell curl and go home, quite frankly I dont think they doing anything wrong its up to them, same way if guy wants to take aas and step on stage covered in marmite in a pair of y fronts ( have done so i can comment)
> 
> Im living proof you can obtain a decent level in BB\PL and strong man and not have to live liek a monk, so if by me posting they stop flaming poor guy then GOOD
> 
> You never see me flaming any newbie or calling them an idiot as everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> I do flame know alls who clearly know fck all tho
> 
> If I posted on a brain surgery board I would prob get called an idiot


Now i agree with you, as much as i try to advice on diet i do not see anything wrong with people taking steroids for their individual goals wether stepping onstage/pulling women,how could i be morally correct when i inject the exact same thing into my body, if im being honest i go out every weekend, love my social life, love my designer tight tshirts so i am no1 to criticize, i drink at weekends, i dont live the perfect bodybuilding lifestyle anymore and quite frankly im glad. Now what i was saying to the guy is listen to the advice on his question, all the rest that came along his way i agree was uncalled for.

Im glad with your response jw, put a smile on my face 

You accept what people say and im glad you aint kissing butt like ALOT of people on here who dont feel the need/want to comment unless its by a top rep or someone with a huge pic up. my opinion i guess


----------



## jw007

musclefox said:


> By jw007
> 
> Umm hes taking GEAR and doing press ups everyday which in my eyes and others hes training his chest and tricep muscles, so what would you call him then:rolleyes:


Ill advised

I was doing 50 sets per body part when i started, now i do 3..

If your experienced its illogical, but for the inexperienced how do they know??

same as any subject


----------



## jw007

uknumbr14 said:


> Now i agree with you, as much as i try to advice on diet i do not see anything wrong with people taking steroids for their individual goals wether stepping onstage/pulling women,how could i be morally correct when i inject the exact same thing into my body, if im being honest i go out every weekend, love my social life, love my designer tight tshirts so i am no1 to criticize, i drink at weekends, i dont live the perfect bodybuilding lifestyle anymore and quite frankly im glad. Now what i was saying to the guy is listen to the advice on his question, all the rest that came along his way i agree was uncalled for.
> 
> Im glad with your response jw, put a smile on my face
> 
> You accept what people say and im glad you aint kissing butt like ALOT of people on here who dont feel the need/want to comment unless its by a top rep or someone with a huge pic up. my opinion i guess


Nice post mate:thumbup1:

Off to weigh some err dry rice :whistling:


----------



## Guest

I train biceps usually twice per week with a 2 working sets 1 for the biceps and one hammer curl movement.

Frequency is important but volume and muscle load/intensity are more important as far as preventing over training imo.

Top weight lifters can train a muscle 7 times per week during some programsis it perfect for muscle growth no it is not but they get the strenght they want.

2-3 times per week with lower volume IMO is the way to go at least for periods of time.


----------



## ba baracuss

jw007 said:


> Totally agree with what you say mate (especially about my posts being amusing)
> 
> You are correct, but what annoys me is no body, especially rec trainers who just want to get big biceps for clubs and pulling women (and so what??? good as goal as any IMO)
> 
> But because they not dedicated bodybuilder and they dont count macros and have a few beers and live like a fckin monk then they get slated..
> 
> people need to be less black and white and more understanding, the guys is on gear, big deal, at least he has posted asking for advice, there are thousands around that just shoot, do a few barbell curl and go home, quite frankly I dont think they doing anything wrong its up to them, same way if guy wants to take aas and step on stage *covered in marmite in a pair of y fronts* ( have done so i can comment)
> 
> Im living proof you can obtain a decent level in BB\PL and strong man and not have to live liek a monk, so if by me posting they stop flaming poor guy then GOOD
> 
> You never see me flaming any newbie or calling them an idiot as everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> I do flame know alls who clearly know fck all tho
> 
> If I posted on a brain surgery board I would prob get called an idiot


 :lol:

I haven't read the thread, but why has this guy been negged so much?


----------



## jw007

ba baracuss said:


> :lol:
> 
> I haven't read the thread, but why has this guy been negged so much?


because he doesnt type posts as eloquently as some

His knowledge is very limited so hes an easy target for the flaming (count your macros) "cut and paste" brigade


----------



## Heineken

JW has your diet always been as you've described?


----------



## Jsb

ive read through the majority of this thread and its the first thread ive properly read since joining a little while ago, theres some good avice on here even from a 17 year old young man who you tried to pull seniority on at 20 years old wtf. that many press ups a day to that plastic wannabe gangsta rapper probably became accustomed to that in a prison cell, what kind of example is that, me personnely want the best from society and for my family.

so point is listen to the advice, stop bitching and you will have a lot more potential in yourself before resulting in steroids, leave steroids for the pro's who know what there doing


----------



## Jsb

good to see the thread is getting back to the origional point though so dont let my comment change that


----------



## uknumbr14

jw007 said:


> Nice post mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Off to weigh some err dry rice :whistling:


Haha lmao, topman!! :lol:


----------



## Ironhorse

Why dont you all stop trying to help the guy as he obviously thinks he knows best and doesnt give a crap what we all say even if its the advice he needs. Let him discover the hard way how hard it is to built an honest phisique.


----------



## musclefox

By jw007



> *Ill advised*
> 
> I was doing 50 sets per body part when i started, now i do 3..
> 
> If your experienced its illogical, but for the inexperienced how do they know??
> 
> same as any subject


*Fair point,*

I also was doing something similar regards to sets per bodypart , BUT he has 4 years of training under his belt he should have some idea on the subject..

I built a half decent physique and did my first comp before taking anything, Mind you i did think gear was some super drug, how wrong was i!


----------



## Bulkamania

Gym Rat, you obviously don't have the knowledge most others have on here so don't try and act like you know best.

BUT, I'm not going to give you stick, I actually feel sorry for you the amount of times you've been flamed in this thread.

I wouldn't advise steroids at your age and with such little knowledge and a poor diet but been as you're already on them there's nothing we can do.

Just LISTEN to what the guys and girls tell you, diet IS key at the end of the day, get that into your head. There's more than enough info on here about diets etc, read up on it.

Like I said I'm not gonna flame you but just listen to what we have all said.

Best of luck.


----------



## wardster27

Ironhorse said:


> Why dont you all stop trying to help the guy as he obviously thinks he knows best and doesnt give a crap what we all say even if its the advice he needs. Let him discover the hard way how hard it is to built an honest phisique.


exactly! bollo**ks to him people tried to help got dismissed so what does he expect? i think he has come on here for people to say wow look at you on your juice doin all them press ups. he will grow up everyones silly when young .


----------



## hackskii

I would like to comment on the pushups.

Great exercise and if you want to do them every day, then stop lifting weights.

Let me explain.

Consider your training like digging a hole, consider your recovery like filling said hole.

The deeper you dig (more training), the longer it will take you to fill the hole (recovery).

The body is amasingly simple, it adapts to a stimilus involved.

Lets look at some adaptive responces.

You take some sand and rub it very hard for a period of time on your hands.

What happens?.............The hands get raw, that is the stimulation.

What is the bodies adaptive responce?..................To, toughen the hands up with callouses.

So, you rub your hands together with sand, the hands get raw, your body responds by making callouses, but what if you did the same thing the next day?

You would stop the adaptive responce from the body, and cut into recovery.

Think of your hands as training your muscles, the adaptive responce of resistance training is strength and hypertrophy.

The body is only responding to what it is you are doing, a cause and effect type of thing.

By doing pushups every day, you tape into your adaptive responce, you literally shortcut what it is you are trying to do.

If that wasnt bad enough, you are training so frequently that the slow twitch muscles are being more targeted than the fast twitch muscles which mostly is what is hit with resistance training.

I appreciate your enthusiasim but what maybe good to do one thing, doing it 100 times may not be as good.

You will increase the repetitive motion on same joints daily and thus could result in some form of tendonitis.

Personally I would drop them all together, unless you have no access a weight room.

Gear helps with recovery, but you wont recover with any intensity in a day.


----------



## Bulkamania

hackskii said:


> I would like to comment on the pushups.
> 
> Great exercise and if you want to do them every day, then stop lifting weights.
> 
> Let me explain.
> 
> Consider your training like digging a hole, consider your recovery like filling said hole.
> 
> The deeper you dig (more training), the longer it will take you to fill the hole (recovery).
> 
> The body is amasingly simple, it adapts to a stimilus involved.
> 
> Lets look at some adaptive responces.
> 
> You take some sand and rub it very hard for a period of time on your hands.
> 
> What happens?.............The hands get raw, that is the stimulation.
> 
> What is the bodies adaptive responce?..................To, toughen the hands up with callouses.
> 
> So, you rub your hands together with sand, the hands get raw, your body responds by making callouses, but what if you did the same thing the next day?
> 
> You would stop the adaptive responce from the body, and cut into recovery.
> 
> Think of your hands as training your muscles, the adaptive responce of resistance training is strength and hypertrophy.
> 
> The body is only responding to what it is you are doing, a cause and effect type of thing.
> 
> By doing pushups every day, you tape into your adaptive responce, you literally shortcut what it is you are trying to do.
> 
> If that wasnt bad enough, you are training so frequently that the slow twitch muscles are being more targeted than the fast twitch muscles which mostly is what is hit with resistance training.
> 
> I appreciate your enthusiasim but what maybe good to do one thing, doing it 100 times may not be as good.
> 
> You will increase the repetitive motion on same joints daily and thus could result in some form of tendonitis.
> 
> Personally I would drop them all together, unless you have no access a weight room.
> 
> Gear helps with recovery, but you wont recover with any intensity in a day.


Very well said sir.


----------



## hackskii

Bulkamania said:


> Very well said sir.


Thanks, I should have said that 9 pages ago.... :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania

hackskii said:


> Thanks, I should have said that 9 pages ago.... :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## wardster27

and if you can manage all them push ups in a resonable amount of time it surely is an endurance exercise


----------



## cellaratt

Why is everyone giving him such a hard time about push-ups..?... We are accustomed to seeing ppl routines that involve overtraining to some degree and I don't see this as any different...some ppl have a hard time dealing with change in routine because they have seen some improvements and don't want to risk the if it ain't broke , don't fix it factor...We've told him that he was overtraining at the same time he was being flamed so I wouldn't expect him to act any differant then how he did...This thread is still going on about the guy and he is neither here to defend himself or doesn't have any interest in coming back...so I will stick up for him as I've seen a few ppl be pushed away in similiar circumstances that I didn't think were fair...So if thats a problem for some of you than so be it...The lad has taken his lickens and let it go so why doesn't eveyone else do the same until we find out what his intentions are...FYI...While I served in the military and Law Enforcement it was not at all out of the ordinary to do that many push-up in a single day as I had problems with authority that resulted in many push-up and potatoe peeling...


----------



## leafman

MaKaVeLi said:


> Looking gangsta mate keep it up:whistling:


LMFAO ^^^

Gymrat.... you will get bigger and err buffer as u put it because your jabin test lol. The thing is this... you can jab and get your diet as good as possible and try make some gains that you hav a chance of keeping, or ... u can jab and get far less gains not make most of cycle and lose nearly all ur gains once u do ur pct. The choice is urs


----------



## BigDom86

have you seen marines? they do alot of pushups and pullups and alot of them are fukin big


----------



## BabyYoYo

I think this thread should be closed.

Everyone leave the guy alone!!!

:whistling:


----------



## dingosteve

GymRat89 said:



> lol alright i get what you all mean
> 
> i do eat potatoes and fruits ect, i eat oats too ocasionally
> 
> anyway heres a pic of me on the second week of cycle (4 weeks ago), ive gone wider since
> 
> http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj112/hitman220/?action=view&current=DSC_00460-1-1.jpg" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


I nearly fell off the couch laughing, come on mate , was the bandana wraped around like some illegal mexican bandito really a good idea?

Im sure you've brought into the whole rapper cult but c'mon mate, you think you walked straight outta compton!

Anyway i wish you all the best in your goals in life mate, you made me smile anyways!


----------



## hackskii

Ok, lets stop the flamming now guys.

He probably didnt want his face seen as he admittinly is using gear.

Lets not forget, personal use in the UK is not a crime, personal use in the USA is.


----------



## dingosteve

Hehe i had a good read and laugh but the mods are right, *RIP Thread,you made alot of people smile*


----------



## GymRat89

lol

suck ma f#kin d~ck u losers

i see some users givin advice

and some are just plain haterz

so say goodnight to this post...come on

you aint gonna eva see a post like this again..let me tell ya

HaHa

http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj112/hitman220/?action=view&current=iconp.jpg" target="_blank">







" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## GymRat89

i'll muscle up

dont worrey

i asked 4 advice

but the advisors acted like ass whipes

with no lifes

with no wives

they need to get stabbed with knives

why u hatin on me, cos i SURVIVE

stick u in a bee hive

take ur mommie, bang her like bonnie

do her hard, cos its funny

some wet juices begin to runny

her ass as hot as the sunny

hump her faster n faster, like a bunny

HaHa

thankz 4 the advice

but no thankz 4 the bull crap commentz

you hoe menz

aint got nuthin better to do than "flame"

wtf is flame? sounds lame

ide set ur house to flames

what a shame?

i'll mame you

grab you, and stab u with the end of my dumbell

HaHa

cos u smell worser than hell

SUCK ON THAT ALL YOU CRAP TALKERS

and the users who stuck up 4 me

Thankz alot  i got ur back


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I think 2Pac should be worried about his #1 spot being taken, good night gymrat89 hope your cycle goes well.


----------



## kriss

GymRat89 said:


> i'll muscle up
> 
> dont worrey
> 
> i asked 4 advice
> 
> but the advisors acted like ass whipes
> 
> with no lifes
> 
> with no wives
> 
> they need to get stabbed with knives
> 
> why u hatin on me, cos i SURVIVE
> 
> stick u in a bee hive
> 
> take ur mommie, bang her like bonnie
> 
> do her hard, cos its funny
> 
> some wet huices begin to runny
> 
> her ass as hot as the sunny
> 
> hump her faster n faster, like a bunny
> 
> HaHa
> 
> thankz 4 the advice
> 
> but no thankz 4 the bull crap commentz
> 
> you hoe menz
> 
> aint got nuthin to do better than "flame"
> 
> wtf is flame? sounds lame
> 
> ide set ur house to flames
> 
> what a shame?
> 
> i'll mame you
> 
> grab you, and stab u with the end of my dumbell
> 
> HaHa
> 
> SUCK ON THAT ALL YOU CRAP TALKERS
> 
> and the users who stuck up 4 me
> 
> Thankz alot  i got ur back


 :lol: :lol: :lol: please tell me this is a joke because i nearly fell of the chair laughing you sir are a total dooshbag all i can u aint no nelly with ur sh*ty rapping :lol: f*cking whapper


----------



## spike1

GymRat89 said:


> i'll muscle up
> 
> dont worrey
> 
> i asked 4 advice
> 
> but the advisors acted like ass whipes
> 
> with no lifes
> 
> with no wives
> 
> they need to get stabbed with knives
> 
> why u hatin on me, cos i SURVIVE
> 
> stick u in a bee hive
> 
> take ur mommie, bang her like bonnie
> 
> do her hard, cos its funny
> 
> some wet juices begin to runny
> 
> her ass as hot as the sunny
> 
> hump her faster n faster, like a bunny
> 
> HaHa
> 
> thankz 4 the advice
> 
> but no thankz 4 the bull crap commentz
> 
> you hoe menz
> 
> aint got nuthin better to do than "flame"
> 
> wtf is flame? sounds lame
> 
> ide set ur house to flames
> 
> what a shame?
> 
> i'll mame you
> 
> grab you, and stab u with the end of my dumbell
> 
> HaHa
> 
> cos u smell worser than hell
> 
> SUCK ON THAT ALL YOU CRAP TALKERS
> 
> and the users who stuck up 4 me
> 
> Thankz alot  i got ur back


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

record that and send it into channel U or some ****, your gonna go places boy.

:ban:


----------



## essexboy

GymRat89 said:


> lol alright i get what you all mean
> 
> i do eat potatoes and fruits ect, i eat oats too ocasionally
> 
> anyway heres a pic of me on the second week of cycle (4 weeks ago), ive gone wider since


was you contemplating a robbery, perhaps dick turpin could give you training advice?or are you taking precautionary steps against swine flu?


----------



## GymRat89

lol

im bored so im gonna rap some more

you all suck

what makes you think i give a [email protected]

if you think im an idiot

you actin like your on a period

makin this [email protected] far more serious

PUSSSSSSSIZ

lol


----------



## spike1

essexboy said:


> was you contemplating a robbery, perhaps dick turpin could give you training advice?or are you taking precautionary steps against swine flu?


lmfao

that is a good idea

im getting one so i dont get swine flu

i might start rappin aswell


----------



## GymRat89

18spike18 << yeah u really need one to hide that ugly face 

your boyfriends must be very impressed with your small tits, right?


----------



## GymRat89

essexboy << i know u love dik  Lmao


----------



## GymRat89

kriss<< Shoot OOp With Yoor GlazGooI-An Accent Douche Baag


----------



## spike1

GymRat89 said:


> 18spike18 << yeah u really need one to hide that ugly face
> 
> your boyfriends must be very impressed with your small tits, right?


what you should do is..

write a sick ryme about me

that will really show me whos boss.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

you are ****ing good for entertainment value boss

and yeah my boyfriends love my 'small tits' i out weigh you by about 2 and a half stone but yeah ok.


----------



## GymRat89

i weight 12 stones

you "shrivled up monkey penis, with tits" lol

and yeah i know, your bf's were walking the street holdin up signs, sayin "my bitch "18spike18" tits, r perfecto

Lmao


----------



## spike1

this is brilliant mate it really is.

please take my advice and send it in to channel U.

and hows the 1500 pushups a day going ? good i hope.


----------



## cellaratt

Feed the flame and you'll get fire,

if that's what you desire,

but don't make a liar, out me, and bruise my knee

bended tree, I like monopoly

It doesn't matter who's badder or has the weaker bladder,

as we're all here for common cause and drawing straws on the social ladder,

while others sit by and wait for the splatter that your brain matter makes when you fall on your face because you can disgrace the human race and nobody likes pie in their face...so peace out and don't sweat the small stuff brothers...


----------



## spike1

cellaratt said:


> Feed the flame and you'll get fire,
> 
> if that's what you desire,
> 
> but don't make a liar, out me, and bruise my knee
> 
> bended tree, I like monopoly
> 
> It doesn't matter who's badder or has the weaker bladder,
> 
> as we're all here for common cause and drawing straws on the social ladder,
> 
> while others sit by and wait for the splatter that your brain matter makes when you fall on your face because you can disgrace the human race and nobody likes pie in their face...so peace out and don't sweat the small stuff brothers...


you would get reps if i had them haha.

nice one:rockon:


----------



## GymRat89

lol im bored mate

and sure the press ups are goin fine

keeps me pumped up all the time


----------



## GymRat89

cellaratt << i gave u rep man

you got skill at rhymin  and your a good guy


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

musclefox said:


> Hey mate serious question now, why 1500 press ups every day??


Cos Nelly said so, Duh 



GymRat89 said:


> i'll muscle up
> 
> dont worrey
> 
> i asked 4 advice
> 
> but the advisors acted like ass whipes
> 
> with no lifes
> 
> with no wives
> 
> they need to get stabbed with knives
> 
> why u hatin on me, cos i SURVIVE
> 
> stick u in a bee hive
> 
> take ur mommie, bang her like bonnie
> 
> do her hard, cos its funny
> 
> some wet juices begin to runny
> 
> her ass as hot as the sunny
> 
> hump her faster n faster, like a bunny
> 
> HaHa
> 
> thankz 4 the advice
> 
> but no thankz 4 the bull crap commentz
> 
> you hoe menz
> 
> aint got nuthin better to do than "flame"
> 
> wtf is flame? sounds lame
> 
> ide set ur house to flames
> 
> what a shame?
> 
> i'll mame you
> 
> grab you, and stab u with the end of my dumbell
> 
> HaHa
> 
> cos u smell worser than hell
> 
> SUCK ON THAT ALL YOU CRAP TALKERS
> 
> and the users who stuck up 4 me
> 
> Thankz alot  i got ur back


Mad Skillz Bro.

YORKSHIRE, STAND UP!

Seriously though mate, try and follow at least some of these 11 pages of advice from folk that know what they're doing, rather than Nelly's 1,500 nonsense.


----------



## cellaratt

thanks...I'm here everyweekend...


----------



## GymRat89

18spike18 said:


> you have serious rep power.


HaHa yes


----------



## GymRat89

cellarat

cool man, atleast this site has someone worth rep points 

Gerry_bhoy < cheerz, and yeah , who said im not following this advice mate? lol

some people are just being ignorant and talking crap, thts the reason i reacted negatively towards them

them aside, i have alot of good advice to follow


----------



## cellaratt

18spike18 said:


> you would get reps if i had them haha.
> 
> nice one:rockon:


You can always try... :whistling:


----------



## cellaratt

18spike18 said:


> i did try mate
> 
> i have given out to much in the last 24 hours.
> 
> :confused1:


I have the same proplem bro...I'm on at 5:00 am tommorrow ( My Time ) you can hit me then...I take IOU's on reps..


----------



## Robbie

Brrrrrrrrrrrap Brrrrrrrrrrrap


----------



## musclefox

Nice bit of rapping dude:thumb:

Hey if you cant make it in bodybuilding why not try *Britins Got Talent*, you might give *D J Talent* a run for his money:thumb:


----------



## T_Woody

This thread gets funnier, nice one!


----------



## GymRat89

HaHa I Will Make It In Body Building And Rapping

Im Multi Talented Bud HaHa


----------



## willsey4

Omg this thread is funny. I dont know if people are being serious or just taking the ****!!!

On a side note gym rat you do not need steroids yet if ever. It sounds like you are using them for a quick fix thinking that a just a magic pill that overnight dramatically turns you in to arnold (or in your case Nelly lol).

What you need to do is research as much as you can on this forum abotu dieting and training. You are a beginner with plenty of natural testosterone in you so you do not need to be taking any test or whatever you are taking.

You can research into what youself but devise a diet soemthing like the following:

5 meals per day each consisting of protein, carbs and fats

pre workout shake

post workout shake

No f in jaffa cakes!!!!

Train each body part once per week.

Now go and read everything you can on here. Write a diet down and then post it up here.


----------



## hackskii

Ok, this one has ran its course.

I would appreciate it if everyone didnt fall into the flamming things here.


----------

